# Cabinet for 4K



## sinhead (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I need a new cabinet. Budget - 4k.

My config - FX-8350, Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, Corsair Vengeance  8GB X 1,Seasonic S12II 520, SSD to be added later.

Applications used - Maya, Vray rendering, Zbrush. 

Desired Features - Good Cable management+airflow, Front usb3.
Is there any other feature good to have - fan controllers?? dust filters? 

I'd go for NZXT gamma if it is available in Delhi. Locally available will be better. I am scared, ordering online will get me a damaged/dented cabinet. 

Waiting for your suggestions.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

look for Antec GX 700 or if you can spend 1k more just get Corsair Carbide 400R without any second thought.


----------



## snap (Jul 21, 2013)

+1 to corsair 400r


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 21, 2013)

If you can extend the budget for 400R, then 400R it is. Else, you can go for CM 690 II Basic available for ~4400.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2013)

How much NZXT Phantom 410 costs?


----------



## sinhead (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Even I like corsair 400r. Current MRP - Rs6300, as per flipkart. Other online sellers quoting approx the same incl delivery charge. Any shop in Nehru Place (Delhi) stocks this one? 
1 doubt - it was released in 2011. So will I be better off purchasing a cabinet recently launched or it doesn't matter.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> How much NZXT Phantom 410 costs?



~6500


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2013)

BTW I was just checking 400R. The model available here is the old one I think because the variant available in EU and NA is very much different .


----------



## Moy (Jul 22, 2013)

lenin.arya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need a new cabinet. Budget - 4k.
> 
> My config - FX-8350, Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, Corsair Vengeance  8GB X 1,Seasonic S12II 520, SSD to be added later.
> ...



Check these cabinets...,

1. mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=74_62&product_id=1877

2. mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=74_62&product_id=2033

3. mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=74_62&product_id=1189


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 22, 2013)

Corsair 400R. Or else you can check out the Coolermaster N series but I haven't received those cases for review yet so can't say. 

However it should be noted that 400R's price increased significantly. I think its somewhere near/around 5k now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 22, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Corsair 400R. Or else you can check out the Coolermaster N series but I haven't received those cases for review yet so can't say.
> 
> However it should be noted that 400R's price increased significantly. I think its somewhere near/around 5k now.



4800 war the earlier price. Now it is increased to 5700.


----------



## sinhead (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. Finally got  myself Corsair 400R from Computer Empire, Delhi for Rs5400. 
 the cabinet is beautiful. No wonder everyone gave a unanimous suggestion to go for it. Everything seems to be of good quality. Lives up to the expectation I had after reading all the reviews. This is the best and the most expensive cabinet I have ever owned .  I'm happy with the decision. Thanks everyone.
I also considered the other options suggested by Moy, Antex GX700, Cooler Master *N 300*, but this one seemed just right. Phanton 410 was too much of a budget stretch.  

Packing - Surprisingly there were no scratches and dings. The PSU mount wasn't bent/dented. Though it came in an open unsealed box. The thermocol at the bottom was broken in 2 places.


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2013)

congrats do post a review and pics


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

yep, congrats from my side too for this nice and cool purchase


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats op. This cabinet will last for many new builds  and do take case of cable management and some led stripes

Congrats op. This cabinet will last for many new builds  and do take case of cable management and some led stripes


----------

